# Ehh.. my odd convict cichlid story? (Pictures are up)



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, i thought i share this with you guys and i know it sounds dumb!
I must completely be a noob!

I received a batch of convicts back in the day about 8 months ago, it wuz to feed my Oscar! Well... he killed the whole family of 15 and only left ONE alive, they were all only about 1.5" to 2" when i got them! Over time these two has become best friends and i took out all hiding places! When i do feed blood worms, the little convict would wait beside the oscars gills for wutever worms would come out!

So... water change today.. thought I feed the big guy some cichlid gold a pellet at a time, and I know the little convict luvs em too, he's about 4-5"~ Ehh... i tried breeding this guy before, brought home a few free convicts and started a breeding tank... nope... they NEVER bred, even though they were proven breeders in the group and had orange tummy and all!

I wuz always confused WHY? why wouldn't these guys breed, even if the big one doesn't at least the little ones should right?

Well, this is the suprise! I wuz feeding a pellet at a time today, and finally notice the coloring (as he's always faded from being with a 12-13" oscar)... well...  He/she is a flowerhorn!  i see the flower... and starting to see the pink and blue! Ehhh.... maybe somehow he snuck into the bag of feeder convicts? and maybe this is the reason why my oscar never ate him?  I'm just shocked!

WOW i'm a noob~ I always knew he looked different, especially the shape.. i just treated him as a stunted or a cull of a convict... but WOW... am i a noob~


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like the ugly duckling story 
So do we get to see photos?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I enjoyed that story. Want to see pics now lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I enjoyed that story. Want to see pics now


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Im not sure if you guys will be able to see him! As the oscar is 3 times his size, he gets into his way EVERYTIME! I'll try my best! But wow... am i suprised!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you're talking about the one that's in the same tank as the 12" oscar?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup.. you were asking me what he wuz.. i like i told you.. a feeder convict that's now his BFF! Unfortunately he's not a convict... he's a flowerhorn! LOL~


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, sooo sweet 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Now thats funny great story...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol you dummy.

That's hilarious jackson, glad he didn't get eaten!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!! Odd part is.. becuz I've been home so much because of my sickness, i've been doing so much water changes, once every day or every two days, the colors has brighten up so much! LOL! I finally just noticed!

I just took a few pictures! will be uploading it in another few minutes! LOL!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't wait to see the con. turned flowerhorn.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Feeding my snakes while i'm multitasking to upload these pictures!

Yes... i'm more than certain it's a flowerhorn!

And Please enjoy the Oscar.. as it's one fish i've never really mentioned to anyone that i have! =) and there's been no picture that i've posted up of him!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous fish. Amazing how he's able to hold his own with the giant oscar.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Now i know why he's the ONLY survivor! Cuz he's a flowerhorn! LOL! but wow! I can't believe he's been holding it up since he wuz about 1.5"! LOL and to know i've been treating a flowerhorn like crap this whole time HAHAHAA!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice pictures! Such a sweet story!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Very nice pictures! Such a sweet story!


Milena.. what a lie! That's the crappiest camera skills ever LOL!!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, I can see the beautiful fish and great colours, everybody is focused... what you're complaining about?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

dont really look like a flowerhorn to me well kinda 

but i dont like its face atm lol

cool story tho

-mike


----------

